# zoro company



## firemanphred (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone have any dealings with zoro tool company? Specially interested in obtaining brass screws from them. They seem lower than anyone else. I don't mean to look a gift horse in the mouth but.............. it's got me wondering why theirs is so much lower than others. Any suggestions>Thanks ahead of time. JT
" Changeing prefectly good boards into sawdust"


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I have purchased a few things from them and never had anything but good dealings. They do have very good prices and everything I received was exactly as advertised, I would recommend them.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't say I have.....wasn't even aware they existed.....


----------



## mnausa (Jan 10, 2015)

I've used them some. Good so far. Also check out Custom Service Hardware. Great prices on hardware.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I use Zoro and have had great dealings. They don't do it all but what they do they do well. Customer service is excellent too. If you don't see what your looking for, ask they may have it but don't have it listed. great shippers too.

Al


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

Zoro is owned by Grainger.
They even use their stock numbers.
Prices are better.
Their idea of a way to compete online.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Snag I never would have guessed. Did they buy Zoro? I use Granger for products someone else is paying for due to the high prices. 

Al


----------

